# Aluminium meets Teak (Heavy Graphics)



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

This was an attempt to make palm swell in aluminium, hope pics will explain better than my words ​​





Drilling with and without center punch - (EN AW 6060 Aluminium)​​





inserting brass rod...​​





​





​





​





​





My buffing wheel ​​





My rose engine lathe :rofl:​​
Results......

​





after 5 coats of Tru-Oil​​





​





​





​





 :iono: :shakehead:​​
Thanks for watching......

Special Thanks.....

Danny0663 - Who taught me about types of aluminium

Clever Moniker - helped me to get down G/Flex Epoxy

And ... all other members who share their knowledge here

WARNING: Don't try to do this without power tools, it took inch of my life!​
​


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Irfan!! You keep going improving in leaps and bounds!! Nice one!  I'm not sure, but that might be the first aluminium palm swell I've seen??


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, that is really super sweet, off or not. Beautiful work sir!! Amazing!


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Excellent. I've still got some aluminium ready to do battle with, but not having any power tools I keep putting it off  good on, result is really very nice.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That is very nice.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow. Thats amazing work!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Very well done Sir!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

way cool !

cheers


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

A beautiful example of hard work and perseverance!

Darren


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Excellent work and nice brass pinning!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's really great!!


----------



## Tyranta (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice work! I like the metal/wood combo!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

You out did yourself this time. That's is gorgeous, Irfhan. I also like the new fork tip grooves. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautiful job E!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

That is pretty awesome! Very cool idea Irfan. 
be well,
SF


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

That's truly spectacular!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow dude. Like seriously wow. I really mean it this time! WOW!! Great work my friend


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Awesome work! I really like how the brass and aluminum compliment each other and the rest of the frame.


----------



## 45guy (Jan 15, 2014)

Excellent craftsmanship..... Exquisite design..... and the attention to detail..... sum it up in one word....

*ASTONISHING.... *


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: big time


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks amazing man, really nice work.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

veeery pretty :thumbsup:


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow thats really nice .


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

*Bling!*

Dang dude, you nailed that! Nice work Sir.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Stunning!!!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Are you a great Master, I'm impressed, I love it !!!! :bowdown:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

My goodness!!!!!

I'm SHOCKED!!!!! A SUPER work, my friend!!!!

A fine mix between metal and wood. Simply SUPERB craftsmanship!!!!

And the fact that you've done it without any complex power tools give it an extra value, in my point of view!!!

Sir, you are a consumed ARTIST!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: What a BEAUTIFUL piece!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Holy cow Irfhan my friend this is amaaaaazing! Seriously great job buddy. This is breathtaking. Such a stunning shooter. True art. Thank u SOO much for sharing this with us. I'm soeachless. Extremely talented work my friend !


----------



## IanW (Oct 31, 2013)

That is amazing!


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice work you have done.

This is not an attempt, but youre sling came out beautiful after hard work.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That is a pleasure to see!

Good work. And how tall are you now, being one inch shorter. Keep making them without power tools and you will have to use a high chair again.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

That came out superbly!! Great Job!


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

that is very cool thank you for sharing that with us


----------



## fibonacci (Jan 26, 2014)

Love this one. Great write up / photos too. And I agree - center punchs really help. Were you using a drill press I assume? Great work.


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

OMG, its beautiful :bowdown: the aluminium is sooooo shiny 

-Epic


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Excellent job my friend!!! 

That turned out amazing. :O


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

That is one great Slingshot my friend 

Screw those 1.5mm. It´s handmade and a lot of heart went into it.

Everyone can clearly see that. Gratz


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I love a step-by-step and this did not disappoint! Really great work!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

...had to take a peek again...

SUPERB!!!!

Q


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muy chulo trabajo mi buen amigo Irfan, very well done!


----------



## DarrinGlennCook (Jan 5, 2013)

Far-Out....Thats Sweet


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

DROOL!


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Very nice piece of work.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------

